# limited vs extensive ankle arthroscopically



## LFORDING (Jul 31, 2012)

I need some clarification on the difference between a limited debridement vs extensive debridement of an ankle arthroscopically (procedures 29897 vs 29898).  The specific op note we have states the scope was introduced into the ankle, no pathology in medial gutter, no articular damage to tibia, no damage to talus.  A shaver was introduced, debridement of a free piece of debris from ankle was performed.


----------



## hewitt (Jul 31, 2012)

If you have CPT Assistant it gives a full explanation, updated as of 3/2012.


----------

